

Ask HN: Nikola Tesla or Thomas Edison - who would you be - namank

A man before him time, Tesla was an engineering genius. He discovered A/C current. Edison, on the other hand, remains a legend for inventing things people want, like the lightbulb.<p>Tesla worked on things he wanted to work on without regard for how it would be received; without a care for if there was a market for his inventions.<p>Edison focused his efforts exclusively on building things people want. Though technically brilliant, he was a business genius.<p>Who would you rather be like, Nikola Tesla or Thomas Edison?<p>ps: today is Tesla's birthday.
======
burgerbrain
How about the one that got all the fame, made the prevailing technology,
didn't backstab his partners, and wasn't celibate?

in other words, neither seems desirable to me.

